

The proper SOPA blackout - samstave

I think it is silly for reddit, google, FB etc to go dark on the 18th to protest SOPA.<p>Instead, they should all block any and all sites, supporters and supporting media of SOPA.<p>Drop all traffic from CNN, EA, Sony etc.. that support SOPA.<p>Why drop valid inet traffic when you can show all the idiots who support SOPA where their traffic really comes from. Plus it should be a week not a day.
======
adrianwaj
good idea but need some type of IP blacklist

------
U_U
Why not both?

